
All the special pages of Hacker News - anton_tarasenko
https://github.com/antontarasenko/smq/blob/master/reports/hackernews-special-links.md
======
greenyoda
Some of these URLs (e.g., 'offers', 'offerless') don't exist - they just
display "Unknown".

~~~
anton_tarasenko
Try Wayback Machine to explore them:

[http://web.archive.org/web/20101030035241/http://news.ycombi...](http://web.archive.org/web/20101030035241/http://news.ycombinator.com/offers)

